# Did everyone get the newsletter?



## Geek (Jul 13, 2005)

Did everyone get the newsletter and how did it look?


----------



## Geek (Jul 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* 

I got it...it looked fine. I viewed with Incredimail. 


Mine was fine also


----------



## QurlySq (Jul 13, 2005)

I got it... It was all good... made me remember that it was the last newsletter that prompted me to start posting...






Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Did everyone get the newsletter and how did it look?


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jul 13, 2005)

My newsletter was blank, but I posted about it in the support forum before I saw this thread. Sorry about that!


----------



## Geek (Jul 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *suzukigrrl* 

My newsletter was blank, but I posted about it in the support forum before I saw this thread. Sorry about that! 


Oh that's ok. I opened this thread to ask everyone about it.


----------



## K*O* (Jul 14, 2005)

Mine was fine....a-ok !!


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hey i didnt get it.


----------



## Geek (Jul 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* 

Hey i didnt get it.







Your email addy setup to get them. Just to make sure, click here https://www.makeuptalk.com/reviews/myProfile.php and look for the "receive newsletter" checkbox. Is it checked or not checked. If it's checked ON, then it's your email program's issue. If it's not checked, then check it and you will get them.


----------



## lilla (Jul 14, 2005)

So was mine





Originally Posted by *K*O** Mine was fine....a-ok !!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 14, 2005)

mine was checked, but i never received it


----------



## SHEILAB13 (Jul 14, 2005)

A-okay over here



It was a very nice surprise too.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 14, 2005)

I got mine and I use Yahoo mail. Great job Charm!


----------



## Geek (Jul 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* 

mine was checked, but i never received it






Make sure you are not running a spam folder. Mine goes in there.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 14, 2005)

I got it! thanks.


----------



## Geek (Jul 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *vanilla_sky* 

I got it! thanks. 


Oh, you got it? Was it in your spam folder?


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jul 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Oh, you got it? Was it in your spam folder? It was in my mailbox but I didnt notice it for some reason... sorry, there is no cure for stupidity


----------



## Marisol (Jul 14, 2005)

FYI - I have deleted mine on accident at times because I am reading my inbox too fast and think that its a response on a thread. Maybe that happened to the ones that didn't get it?


----------



## Geek (Jul 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *ciphersnow* 

I got it-it looks GREAT!!!!







Thanks Ciphers!


----------



## Leony (Jul 14, 2005)

Looked fine for me, I'm using Mac Mail.


----------



## Geek (Jul 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leony* 

Looked fine for me, I'm using Mac Mail. 


Thanks Leony


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 14, 2005)

ok got it,for some reason i over looked it.Looks great,excellent job Charmaine!!!!




Love Trisha's pic, so cool


----------



## redrocks (Jul 14, 2005)

Got it! Looks good!


----------



## Amethyst (Jul 14, 2005)

I didn't get it.


----------



## karrieann (Jul 15, 2005)

happy happy!!! i got mine. how fun is that to get a cool newsletter from my favorite place!

thanks tony. it looks great!


----------



## elljmz (Jul 15, 2005)

yep-got it!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2005)

Got mine-great news letters!


----------



## Bhav (Jul 15, 2005)

I got mine too!


----------



## Geek (Jul 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* 

I didn't get it.







Amethyst, 
Your email addy setup to get them. Just to make sure, click here https://www.makeuptalk.com/reviews/myProfile.php and look for the "receive newsletter" checkbox. Is it checked or not checked. If it's checked ON, then it's your email program's issue. If it's not checked, then check it and you will get them.


----------



## Geek (Jul 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *karrie ann* 

happy happy!!! i got mine. how fun is that to get a cool newsletter from my favorite place! 
thanks tony. it looks great!








Thanks Karrie! We love to have you here!


----------



## Geek (Jul 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *[email protected]* 

Got mine-great news letters! 


Thanks Maccccc


----------



## Pinkymarz (Jul 15, 2005)

Got mine Tony!!! I always look forward to it too! Thanks!


----------



## Amethyst (Jul 15, 2005)

ok, its checked...



maybe I got a program issue ?


----------



## Geek (Jul 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* 

ok, its checked...



maybe I got a program issue ? 


Possibly spam folder issue or something?


----------



## Kan D sweets (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Yes I recieve mine in yahoo. I will change over to my Incredimail. I tried looking for it on the list above (PROFILE) but i do not see the link for it.

Where do I go change my information?

Thank You

Kan D


----------



## Kan D sweets (Jul 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Kan D sweets* Hi Everyone
Yes I recieve mine in yahoo. I will change over to my Incredimail. I tried looking for it on the list above (PROFILE) but i do not see the link for it.

Where do I go change my information?

Thank You

Kan D





Nevermind I see the previous post above



thnxs


----------



## Kan D sweets (Jul 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Hi Kan D, welcome to MuT! Hi CharmaineI am trying to get my setting up lol

Nice to meet you


----------



## Geek (Jul 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Kan D sweets* 

Hi Everyone
Yes I recieve mine in yahoo. I will change over to my Incredimail. I tried looking for it on the list above (PROFILE) but i do not see the link for it.

Where do I go change my information?

Thank You

Kan D








OMG, I cannot read that font...


----------



## Geek (Jul 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* 

I know...but if you reply to it, it should show in regular font. 


I changed it for her


----------



## Mina (Jul 17, 2005)

Mine's fine...Thanks tony


----------



## Kan D sweets (Jul 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* I know...but if you reply to it, it should show in regular font. Hi Charmaine

OOPS!!! I apologize everyone for the font (BOP MY FOREHEAD)

I was not thinking

Thanxs


----------

